#ubuntu-fridge 2006-08-23
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
* #ubuntu-fridge  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<fabbione> ok the log bot is up and running
<fabbione> logs will start to appear on the web within the next hour or so
<carthik> I am unable to checkout the bzr Planet Ubuntu config files to add a blog to the planet - can someone help (sorry don't know where else to ask, really)
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-08-24
<nixternal> article in the queue!  check her out and get her out ;)
<sladen> nixternal: can I tweak it (eg., say what CRN is, give more detail in the title)
<Burgwork> nixternal, type
<Burgwork> strengths aswell
<Burgwork> typo ^, rather
<nixternal> i did't type that
<nixternal> i can fix it though
<nixternal> nope..i can't edit it either
<nixternal> sladen: can you fix that typo please?   i can't access it, i get the "comming soon" junk when i try to edit it
<sladen> nixternal: yup, if the internet doesn't disappear
<sladen> nixternal:  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/515 ?
<nixternal> sladen: thats the one ;)
<Burgwork> http://www.courant.com/features/lifestyle/hc-techcol0824.artaug24,0,2289401.story?coll=hc-headlines-life
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-08-25
<sladen> nixternal: is that still visible for you?
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-08-26
<carthik> Hi Burgundavia _ I won't be able to get the graphs (bugs) done in time for this week. Sorry - had to visit a newly married friend
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<juliux> can somebody add the german ubucon to fridge calendar? date is 20 and 21 october
<beuno> juliux: I'll add it, can you give me a URL for it?
<juliux> beuno, thank you very much
<juliux> www.ubucon.de
<beuno> juliux: on it  :D
<juliux> did you addeit also the the icall file?
<juliux> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/2007/10/01/month/all/all/1
<beuno> juliux: yeap, it's on now
<juliux> thxs
<beuno> np  :D
<beuno> we can run a story a few weeks before
<beuno> hey Rinchen
<Rinchen> hi beuno
<beuno> Rinchen: I moved to beta phase:  http://bugs.ubuntustats.com/
<Rinchen> very cool
<beuno> :D
<beuno> I also pinged mpt about it, just so he would know if the load on LP got too big from our side
<Rinchen> mdke, I got a positive "we'll fix it" back from forwarding your email
<Rinchen> fyi
<mdke> Rinchen: that's cool - gerry wrote to the marketing list about it too
<Rinchen> good thing I ordered one. It'll be a collectors item
<Rinchen> hehe
<mdke> seems that they will keep selling em. Surely it won't fit you though
<Rinchen> no thought it might be a nice present for my wife
<Rinchen> she occasionally will show off a little geekiness
<Rinchen> wears the apple power logo babydoll
<mdke> mine said she would burn it :D
<mdke> i might put her to the test tho
<mdke> her birthday is coming up...
<Rinchen> :-)
<nixternal> a/wi6
<nixternal> hrmm
<Rinchen> hehe nixternal - no passwords allowed
<LaserJock> heh
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-21
<nixternal> that was supposed to be a /window 6, but doing alt+a, left an "a" behind and when I did /win +tab and then the 6, it got caught up
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-22
<nixternal> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1093
<nixternal> post awaiting moderation!
<nixternal> thanks
<LaserJock> hi nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<LaserJock> ohhh, Marble
<LaserJock> I packages Marble
<LaserJock> *packaged
<nixternal> Marble is pretty cool
<LaserJock> nixternal: done
<nixternal> thank you sir!
<LaserJock> np
<LaserJock> man, the germans get all kinds of cool conferences ;-)
<nixternal> ya they do
<nixternal> we get...umm..nothing
<nixternal> CES is pretty cool though, have you gone to one yet?
<LaserJock> the only computer related *anything* that I've gone to is UDSs and the first Ubucon
<nixternal> heh, I haven't even been to one yet
<LaserJock> I haven't been to anything non-Ubuntu
<LaserJock> I should get out more ;-)
<nixternal> I have been to Red Hat conferences, LinuxCon once, 2600Cons, and CES/Comdex
<tck> which 2600 con ?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-23
<LaserJock> has anybody looked at beuno's story?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-24
<Rinchen> http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2197392/pirate-forced-windows
<mrevell> Hey - I've put a story about UDS in the queue for Jono.
<mrevell> Could someone take a look and edit/publish it please? :)
<beuno> Rinchen: ping
<Rinchen> beuno, pong
<beuno> you have a minute?
<Rinchen> for you? sure thing
<beuno> heh, :D
<beuno> I saw the Boston UDS has been announced
<beuno> I was wondering what one could do to apply for sponsorship
<beuno> I had talked this over with Corey, but he's on vacation now
<beuno> I didn't want to ask earlier since I didn't have a US visa, and those are hard to come by here
<beuno> but I went ahead a few weeks ago and applied, and got my approval in the mail today
<Rinchen> There should be a wiki entry on the ubuntu wiki
<Rinchen> You can put your name on the sponsorship page to be considered
<beuno> ah, I'll look for that, thanks!      Any news on the Launchpad API/
<beuno> (can't find anything on the wiki though)
<Rinchen> it was an Ubuntu Live press notice so there won't be anything for a while yet from me
<beuno> ah, right, I won't bug you for a while then
<beuno> we've been working on getting some statistics from ubuntustats.com, so I hope to have a beta out the following week
<Rinchen> sweet
<beuno> what I can't get yet are automatic rosetta stats
<beuno> there is that blueprint you helped me get approved, but it hasn't made it to any milestones yet
